# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Câu chuyện cảnh giác >  TỐ CÁO "MINHAT" - Thành viên lừa đaỏ

## phunhatvn

Em ở Quảng Ngãi, cũng hay mua hàng của mấy bác trong forum như bác Quảng, mấy bác đều là những người làm ăn chân chính thì cần phải nói tới - Xui cho em gặp bác này tên "MINHAT" ở Khu công nghiệp Vĩnh Lộc, Q.Bình Tân, TP.HCM.
SĐT: 0938397708
http://www.thegioicnc.com/forum/thre...tml#post105893

Ngày 1/6/2016 em có hỏi mua 3 stepper + 1 hộp số có giá 500k nhờ bác ấy gửi xe giúp em - vì nhà bác này xa, em hổ trợ thêm 50k tiền xăng cộ để ra bx miền đông gửi hàng giúp. CŨng nhẹ dạ cả tin, vì từ trước giờ giao dịch với những người khác cũng vậy, em chuyển tiền trước rồi đợi hàng đc giao.
Nhưng từ đó đến nay, khi gọi điện hỏi thì bác này tìm cách trốn tránh đủ đường - nói đủ lí do cho tới chiều ngày 3/6/2016 em gọi điện thì ko bốc máy, nhắn tin ko thèm trả lời, gửi zalo thấy đã xem nhưng ko trả lời - em nghĩ chắc Xác định cmnr.
Sáng nay, em cũng gọi thử nhưng cũng ko đc gì , giờ ngồi viết đôi dòng cảnh tỉnh những bác khác ở tỉnh xa chỉ nên giao dịch với những người làm ăn uy tín.!

----------


## Gamo

Haiz... mình người ngoài cuộc nên chỉ có thể góp ý như sau:
1. Mình mua hàng của nhiều anh em, nhiều người cũng bận việc, thậm chí có người cả tuần mới ship hàng.
2. Theo như bài trong thread trước thì bác gọi nhiều cuộc chiều ngày 3-6 nhưng ko có phản hồi nên bác có vẻ bức xúc nhưng mình thấy là sáng nay bác MinhNhat có trả lời. Minh thì mình nghĩ bác cũng ko thể mong đợi người nhận đt túc trực điện thoại lắng ngay bác 24/7 được. Nhiều khi người ta máy hết pin, đi ra khỏi vùng phủ sóng (về tỉnh), đi công tác hoặc đang họp thì sao?

----------


## CKD

Không rỏ là hai bạn đã và đang thoả thuận những gì. Mỗi người mỗi ý. Nên tạm miễn bàn.

Riêng cái quan điểm nghe điện thoại thì ý cá nhân thế này.
1. Là đừng hẹn hò gì cụ thể hết, trong chuyện ship hay không ship thì kiểu như lày "mình đang bận, nhưng sẽ tranh thủ ship". Thì mình chẵng quan tâm đến thời gian lắm.
2. Đừng có kiểu "ok! mình sẽ chuyển lúc X giờ vào ngày Y", xong lại không làm được mà cũng không thông báo lại. Kiểu làm việc này mình chúa ghét. Có lừa hay không lừa mình chẵng quan tâm. Không làm chủ & chịu trách nhiệm được những gì mình nói. Càng không chủ động thông báo lại theo mình khó mà thông cảm và xem người đó là uy tín đầy mình được. Không có trách nhiệm với lời mình nói, không có trách nhiệm với bản thân.. thì cơ sở nào để bảo sẽ có trách nhiệm với người khác.
3. Còn nếu đã có thoả thuận kiểu.. "không gấp đâu, khi nào rỗi thì chuyển" thì vô tư... vì mình chẵng đặt kỳ vọng gì vào ngày giờ chuyển hàng. Nên chẵng có gì phải lỗi phải và uy tín cả.

Và cơ bản là.. vụ việc của bác chủ ra sao rồi?

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Haiz....Mấy vụ chuyển hàng này đơn giản mà sao cứ chuyển chậm nhỉ
Chuyển chậm thì phải báo lại .
Nếu bận quá thì đừng buôn bán gì nữa. Ko có uy tín gì cả
3 ngày chưa chuyển hàng cũng ko phải là lâu .cứ bình tĩnh các bác ạ . hai bác thỏa thuận thu xếp cho êm đẹp

----------


## Nam CNC

căng quá , dạo này người bán hàng căng quá ..... em là trùm để quên điện thoại , hết pin chẳng buồn sạc , thích kiểu năm 199x , lúc ấy muốn tìm em chỉ có ở nhà. ... qua vụ này cũng rút ra bài học kinh nghiệm , nhận tiền là không hẹn ngày gửi hàng !!!! ??? ( chắc Nam cnc lên thớt liền ) ... thôi mọi chuyện đâu còn có đó nhưng việc dùng từ "lừa đảo" theo em là quá sai rồi đấy nhé , bác quá nóng tính.

----------


## Gamo

Nếu tính theo kiểu gọi mà cả ngày ko thèm trả lời hoặc gọi lại thì phải nói là bác MinhNhat còn thua Nam CNC  :Wink:

----------


## thuhanoi

Nam CC có số má nói làm gì  :Big Grin:

----------


## garynguyen

Mình mua nhiều step motor của Minh Nhật, ông này bán hàng tốt mà, support đầy đủ, mình ở Hà Nội, đủ xa hơn bác chủ thớt, hơn nữa bác chủ thớt chắc không biết bến xe miền Đông và khu công nghiệp vĩnh lộc nó xa như thế nào?! Nói vậy không bênh vực 100% cho bác MinhNhat, nhưng chủ thớt cũng đừng nên nóng vội quá, hơn nữa chủ thớt là thành viên mới nên phải từ từ chút

----------


## ppgas

Đã mua vài món của bác minhat, thấy cũng ổn, nhiệt tình.

----------


## biết tuốt

Em cũng mua của bác minhnhat 1 cái cưa và cũng đã bực mình, vì bác ấy nói không chuản lắm , chưa gủi cứ nói chưa gủi , có ai ép gủi ngay và luôn đâu???kể cả 1 tháng sau gủi cũng oke nhưng lời nói phải giữ thì nó mới có uy tín
Bác minh nhật nên rút kinh nghiệm chuyện này không bác sẽ mất khách

----------


## MINHAT

Hôm nay em mới đọc được bài này thật tình em sorry bác chủ, hàng đã chuyển từ hôm qua rồi nhé .
Sẵn đây em cám ơn mọi người đã góp ý e sẽ cố gắng làm tốt hơn. 
Sorry vì đã làm phiền mọi người rồi

----------


## h-d

> Hôm nay em mới đọc được bài này thật tình em sorry bác chủ, hàng đã chuyển từ hôm qua rồi nhé .
> Sẵn đây em cám ơn mọi người đã góp ý e sẽ cố gắng làm tốt hơn. 
> Sorry vì đã làm phiền mọi người rồi


tôi sợ cái vụ chuyển của bác rồi, làm ăn vớ vẩn, nói dối linh tinh, tôi đã đăng trên bài viết bán hàng của bác, bác không thèm trả lời lại chọn cách mất tích, dù có online mà không nói gì, lặn ít bữa bác lại đăng bán lại, tôi không thèm nói, nay lại có người phàn nàn tiếp, với tôi thì tôi cạch cái mặt bác. KHông có đủ trách nhiệm để bán hàng.

----------

Công Tôn Tiên Sinh, cnclaivung, elenercom, solero

----------


## cuibaptiensinh

> tôi sợ cái vụ chuyển của bác rồi, làm ăn vớ vẩn, nói dối linh tinh, tôi đã đăng trên bài viết bán hàng của bác, bác không thèm trả lời lại chọn cách mất tích, dù có online mà không nói gì, lặn ít bữa bác lại đăng bán lại, tôi không thèm nói, nay lại có người phàn nàn tiếp, với tôi thì tôi cạch cái mặt bác. KHông có đủ trách nhiệm để bán hàng.


em có làm việc với bác MINHAT trực tiếp 2 lần, lần 2 là em mua đc 1 cặp alpha asd24aa và asd30aa với giá 1.6tr. em nhắn tin cho bác ấy từ tối, sáng tầm 10h đi lấy hàng. dù sáng hôm sau có vài bác trả giá 3.5tr nhưng bác ấy ko bán. em cảm nhận thấy bác này làm ăn uy tín đó. chắc có lý do gì đó thôi. từ nhà bác MINHAT ra bến xe miền đông khá xa đó (ko dưới 25km). =>> vấn đề lừa đảo chắc ko có đâu. chẳng qua bác chưa có kinh nghiệm bán hàng.

----------

Mai Minh Hoàng

----------


## hatien

> tôi sợ cái vụ chuyển của bác rồi, làm ăn vớ vẩn, nói dối linh tinh, tôi đã đăng trên bài viết bán hàng của bác, bác không thèm trả lời lại chọn cách mất tích, dù có online mà không nói gì, lặn ít bữa bác lại đăng bán lại, tôi không thèm nói, nay lại có người phàn nàn tiếp, với tôi thì tôi cạch cái mặt bác. KHông có đủ trách nhiệm để bán hàng.


sợ ông nội MINHAT này tới già.1 lần và mãi mãi nhé.

----------


## Tuancoi

Dòng đời đưa ... Đẩy . Hehe

----------

